# Petco puppy classes?



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

It depends on the credentials/experience of the instructors. Have you reached out to the Central OK GR Club? See what training clubs are around, I know there are a couple of good ones in OKC.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

They are better than nothing, and they have to follow the Petco curriculum, so sometimes the trainer has to hold back how he really wants to teach. I second contacting the local golden retriever club. After I went through the Petco classes, I discovered that there were local classes given by more experienced people that weren't very well advertised or not advertised at all.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I am a believer in obedience clubs for long term involvement and help with your dog. If it is a priority, find a way to make it work. If you simply cannot right now, then absolutely it would be better than nothing. A lot of training a golden is a combination of 3 things.... 1) consistent enforcement 2) daily practice, short sessions a couple times a day are best 3) daily aerobic exercise . 

You will get out of it what you put into it. Best of luck on finding a good trainer. It may be that you go with the Petco classes and also find a good private trainer to work with you a few sessions at your home to get you started. Private lessons are expensive but are really worth it.


----------



## dezymond (May 3, 2012)

Maverick has taken every course at Petsmart, including the CGC and CGCA. Our trainer had years of experience and she was an awesome instructor. Alot of times their training, same with Petco, get a bad rep, but I loved the experience. There was always different dogs, sounds, people constantly coming through the door, people distractions, other dogs, etc. Sadly, our trainer had moved on to bigger and better opportunities somewhere else, but she gave us free classes because we were there as a "senior" student to help with other classes.

I had joined a pet club training place for two courses after our time at Petsmart and didn't like it very much at all. The trainers came off kind of snobby, and didn't really take the time after lessons to talk to each person. It felt more like work than a class to me. And I paid alot more for what I felt was alot less too. I admit though, I haven't tried another club ever since and we haven't been enrolled in any training courses since Maverick was a little over a year and a half.

Training all depends on the quality of the trainer in my opinion. If you can find that trainer at Petsmart or in an obedience club all seems to be about luck, from my experience anyway. Doesn't hurt to find out about the trainers beforehand either.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

If Petco is your only option it's not a bad one, and I'm sure you will be proud when your puppy graduates! I second going to a golden retriever club for more experienced trainers if you can.


----------



## ktaylor320 (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the help! Right now, I think I am going to continue training at home and then reach out to the golden retriever club to see what options that they have available!!!


----------

